# I'm new here!



## Sarahrachael (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello!!
My name is Sarah!
I have been working with horses for 10+ years! In these last 10+ years I have worked with western trainers, a quarter horse racing trainer, dressage coaches, and hunter coaches. I have also dabbled in side saddle! So I guess you can say I'm an all rounder, but still have so much to learn! Which is why I like to dabble in as much as possible!
I have owned a total of 2 horses. My first horse was an 18.1hh Clydesdale named Jax who I trained myself! He was a total beast and loved his work! Jax unfortunately had a tragic ending and I lost my beautiful boy! 
It took me almost over a year in order to decide to get another horse. Which leads me to my second horse! My 15 hh Canadian AJ! I've only owned AJ for maybe 3 months! AJ is a rescue horse who had an extremely sad past! There is actually a thread about the situation he came from. But I'm glad I can give him the life that he deserves! He is really proving to be such a character. Very Very different from my laid back Clydesdale! 
So that's a little bit about me and my horses!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! I'm so sorry you lost your horse. 

But pictures of your new one are required! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

welcome!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Sarahrachael and welcome.


----------



## Sarahrachael (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's a picture of my new guy!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome, your boy is lovely!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Sarah! 

AJ is a very handsome boy. I'm sure you will have fun with him. However, I am deeply sorry to hear about the loss of your first horse.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas. Oh my, I'm afraid what's lurking behind those eyes!! I see mischief galore........very handsome.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome to the HF and thanks for the pic of AJ, he is beautiful! Sweet ;,gentle eye with more than a hint of mischief! 

Have fun!
Fay


----------



## TheEnglishAsianRider (Jun 17, 2015)

I love your picture of your horse and am sorry for your loss. It's not easy losing a horse that you had for so long but am glad you were able to keep your horse's memory in tact by continuing to riding. I'm also new on this forum.


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

He is so beautiful!!


----------

